# Miss Girl needs a name...



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's now going on 3 weeks since we found her and nobody seems to be looking to hard for her...So Miss Girl now needs a name!










Did someone say....TURKEY???










Come play with me!










Mine!!!










Group down waiting for more turkey


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is so cute! Thanks so much for taking her in. Your other girl looks like my Heidi. How about Taffy?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She sure is a pretty girl, such a kind face.

How about Lucy


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

aw! She's cute. So good of you to take her in. IDK...for some reason Shelley popped into my head.

Where did you find her? 

I looked it up: "In many baby name books, *Shelley* is listed as meaning "From the meadow on the ledge" or "clearing on a bank" sometimes truthful and pretty. It is Old English in origin. As with many other names (Ashley, Courtney, etc.), Shelley is today a name given almost exclusively to girls after historically being male. Shelley is also a transferred surname used by those in Essex, Suffolk and Yorkshire, particularly in settlements where a wood/clearing was beside a ledge or hillside." Shelley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your babies are beautiful, all I can think of is Beauty.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Owner has been found but she wants us to keep her.

Her name is Chaos!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Owner has been found but she wants us to keep her.
> 
> Her name is Chaos!


:crazy:

How did the owner find you? It's a shame they don't want her back.

Chaos? Doesn't fit. She's far too cute and sweet looking.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

She doesn't look like a Chaos? She looks more like a Bess or Bessie.
How could her owners not want her!!! They contact you and then said keep her???
I just don't understand people, will you keep her?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a sad story that I'm not going to repeat and I don't know the all details of, nor do I want to know. She was very sincere, sad and relieved that she was safe.

Chaos doesn't fit her now. She must have been one **** of a puppy. LOL


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So.....are you going to keep her?


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Chaos does not fit her at all. 

I think she looks like a Lucy, or a Mabel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a question that is leaving me in a quandary. This girl (the owner) has had her life turned upside down the last few months. Would anyone make the offer that if her life gets back on track and she feels able, she can have the dog back...with the stipulation that if she were to ever give her up, she has to come back to us?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How about Katie, it almost sounds like Chaos.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not going to change her name. I started this thread this morning before I knew her name.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Here's a question that is leaving me in a quandary. This girl (the owner) has had her life turned upside down the last few months. Would anyone make the offer that if her life gets back on track and she feels able, she can have the dog back...with the stipulation that if she were to ever give her up, she has to come back to us?


Michelle, You seem like a good judge of character. You know this girl's story. If the owner is able to get her life back on track and you feel it is the right thing to do, give her back. Definitely stipulate that she come back to you, if she can't be kept. You are an angel for taking this baby in. So sorry for her previous owner, whatever is going on with her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never mind....husband says NO. If she's ours then she's ours


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! Well congratulations on your new addition. I'm so glad she found you. She is adorable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll see. It will all depend on whether Sierra can adjust to her. If she can't, we'll find her a good home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted, either way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Will do.  Trying to contact the owner to get vet records, rabies tags and some other info on her like her age, what she is used to eating and if she's spayed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

10 years old....did NOT see that coming! And what really twisted me is I handed her picture to HER vet and he said he'd never seen her.

She'll drop off the rabies tag and sign over ownership on Monday.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She does NOT look 10. How odd, the vet doesn't know her. Hope she provides the tag and signs her over as she promised.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She's a lucky girl to have found you.

ETA: Wow, 10! She looks great for 10. I'd like to know her secret!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I pegged her at 5-6 so I was shocked.

Jan - that's why I don't use those vets even though they are the closest!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wowzer,,I would not have pegged her for 10 either, she looks great !


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hey - he sees a dog 1x a year - and sees hundreds of dogs probably every year....I don't think every vet can recognize every dog they have seen by a photo....

Lucky girl she is that you found her!!!

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You could always call here "Kay" as a shortened Chaos (or think of it as "Kay Oz"). (Angus became Gus for the most part here (angus/gus/gussy/Angussy!.) Similar situation with him. I volunteered to foster (he wasn't found) but she wanted a permanent home for him.

Glad she found you. One lucky dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They really haven't been doing small animals for that long. Certainly not for 10 years and for all I know, she may have only been seen over there for 1 check up and rabies.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> You could always call here "Kay" as a shortened Chaos (or think of it as "Kay Oz")


:thumbup:
I like this idea, Kay is much cuter for a sweet dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Casey is close.

I, too, think Chaos does not fit the look of this dog.

I will not comment on someone not claiming a senior, because I do not know the circumstances.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I personally think that if the previous owner is going through a hard time and wants the dog back,then she should get it back as long as she is stable and able to provide proper care.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought that too originally but some very experienced rescue people have stated the same concern as my husband....she's already having her world rocked and she'll adjust...so then the original owner then wants her back months down the road and upsets her again.

I talked to her tonight and asked her again if she was really sure she wanted to do this and her response was yes. I'm not going to go into the rest but my sympathy level hit a pretty good low by the time I hung up the phone.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I didn't see that she wanted to surrender the dog.In that case,she seems to be doing the right thing for the dog and not herself.Looks like your are getting to have a full house! Did the other dog get a home?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've sort of quietly been following this thread. Did the original owner just leave her out in the street? Did she get out; run away? Is she still not getting along with one of your boxers? Does she respond to the name Chaos? 

She is lovely...I wish I could take her but you know I've got my hands full...


----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww. such a cute dog. I feel sorry to the original owner but I feel glad to know that kind people like you are there to adopt this cute Miss girl dog. I think you should call her "Lucky". :wub:

Local Produce


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> I've sort of quietly been following this thread. Did the original owner just leave her out in the street? Did she get out; run away? Is she still not getting along with one of your boxers? Does she respond to the name Chaos?
> 
> She is lovely...I wish I could take her but you know I've got my hands full...


She was in the area taking care of her horse and Chaos ran away from her. She does respond to Chaos. You should have seen her light up when I called her name.

It certainly wasn't the ending I was looking for but we'll go from here. Sierra isn't comfortable around her but is no longer actively seeking to attack. There will be a lot of crating and rotating. Alot of counter conditioning with Sierra. She can be left out with Banshee (13 yr old) and Jax with no problem. Her and Jax rode in the backseat of my Rav4 to get a bath with no snarking from Jax. Chaos was originally in the back but jumped the seat.

I'll be able to get her vet records next week to see what we're looking at for vetting. At 10 yrs old, she should have at least a baseline chem10 done and her teeth need to be looked at. There are some questionable spots on them. 

And if we can't get Sierra to come around, we'll find her a good home.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Owner has been found but she wants us to keep her.
> 
> Her name is Chaos!


I have a male GSD Kaos (old TV show Maxwell smart spelling) and now a 10 week old GSD puppy Havoc. The names fit them perfect..... My brother while working for Atl city public works found a female puppy years ago in a dumpster. He kept and named her Pandora......




Jax08 said:


> Here's a question that is leaving me in a quandary. This girl (the owner) has had her life turned upside down the last few months. Would anyone make the offer that if her life gets back on track and she feels able, she can have the dog back...with the stipulation that if she were to ever give her up, she has to come back to us?





Jax08 said:


> Never mind....husband says NO. If she's ours then she's ours


^^^What your husband said^^^

Chaos has a new forever home. Don't ever give her back......


----------



## Dieter91 (Mar 7, 2013)

She looks really good! Did the vet say anything about her age?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think for 10 she looks fantastic. I just dont change names obviously. Cheverily just didnt work for us but she answers to Chevy. I think the Kay idea is a great one. She kind of reminds me of an American Foxhound. Good luckk w/ the integration sounds like all the girls but Sierra are Ok . Thats a pretty good start .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How frustrating...the owner was supposed to come to my husband's work this morning, drop off her rabies tags and sign over ownership so we can get the vet records. No sign of her and she hasn't called the vet's office.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> How frustrating...the owner was supposed to come to my husband's work this morning, drop off her rabies tags and sign over ownership so we can get the vet records. No sign of her and she hasn't called the vet's office.


When you initially posted this my gut told me she wouldn't follow through with that commitment. That is very frustrating.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just need her to call the vet to release the records. I have her phone number and the place where she's boarding her horse can easily be found so can track her down that way. Maybe she went thru earlier than he was at work. I just want it settled. When she said she'd meet him on Saturday I should have made him go then.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And she didn't show up again. I talked to the HS and she told me to not call her again (out of sight out of mind), go get her rabies redone, a dog license, proof that I ran the ad in the paper with the dates (2 weeks after the ad runs she's legally ours per PA law which would be last Sunday) and walk away. I wonder if I can get phone records to prove we called her. I know her number is on our caller ID so I should note the date and time she called since it was from a cell phone. And we have a witness that heard her state she wanted us to keep her. 

Just really disgusted that I have to redo her rabies and vetting at this point.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that's sad, poor thing is truly better off with you


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is outrageous. The fact that she has a horse makes me think she is a person willing to do high maintenance animal care. What the heck happened to this woman?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know...don't care. I'm so irritated I should never meet her....ever. I'll just redo the vetting and walk away.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry your having so much trouble Michelle. I just wanted to say thank you for doing this for her. I know the owner doesn't care but many of us do, so thank you.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Chaos is a fortunate girl to be home with you and your husband. Enjoy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry Michelle. You shouldn't have to deal with this. Many thanks to you and your hubby for looking out for Chaos. I hope ALL the dogs come around, so Chaos can stay. If not, I know you will find her a good home. People like you give us hope. You have a good heart.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all. :wub: You make me feel better as I walk around mumbling "no please...let me deal with all your problems for you" lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It helps to know SOME people know and appreciate the effort and I know Chaos would be thanking you in words if she could

We have a running joke at our office (lots of customer service) that we have a goon (mob) squad on call for dealing with the "special customers." Code words, release the goons!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry your going thru all this .Kaos is very lucky to have been found by you. Hang in there. I hope the other dogs let her integrate into the pack.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Well that just puts the nail in the sympathy coffin doesn't it?! Chaos is much better off and seems healthy enough to be able to get a rabies vacc even though it stinks. 

I agree to let it go... Better for you and the pups.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Well that just puts the nail in the sympathy coffin doesn't it?!


Several 9" spikes, as a matter of fact. My sister has a theory that I'll PM you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chaos proved her name this morning...as she pushed her way into the bathroom, knocked the 17 yr old over backward into the bathtub and left to exuberantly greet the rest of the household as I doubled over laughing. And THAT folks...is how you turn a bad morning into a good one.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Chaos proved her name this morning...as she pushed her way into the bathroom, knocked the 17 yr old over backward into the bathtub and left to exuberantly greet the rest of the household as I doubled over laughing. And THAT folks...is how you turn a bad morning into a good one.


Sounds like she's making herself at home. She also sounds like a lovebug


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

It's great that she's making herself at home. She sounds very sweet, are you making any progress with her and Sierra?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, Sierra will now walk by her instead of heading in all tensed up. It will be a slow process.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Yes, Sierra will now walk by her instead of heading in all tensed up. It will be a slow process.


Yay! Maybe she might get her name on your signature line after all!
Chaos.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sierra is doing very well with Chaos. We're allowing limited time with both of them out of the crate while closely supervised. Both were sitting at my feet and Sierra was sniffing her intently. No lip curling, lots of praise. It does help that Chaos is very, very stable. It looks very promising that she will accept her to some extent, probably with the same relationship she has with Jax which is they co-exist but mostly ignore each other and rarely interact.

Chaos and Jax however....are super together. I think Chaos is going to be great for Jax. After growing up with a dog that will attack over seemingly nothing, she now has a dog that is calm to interact with. They road to town together, both in the back seat laying down. I watched Chaos lay very close while Jax was eating a bully stick and when everyone got crowded, she walked right into the crate with Jax while she was chewing on it. No reaction. Sierra walked near the crate and stuck her face over to take a whiff, same as Chaos had done earlier, and Jax growled at her. Chaos likes her toys. She regularly walks around carrying a toy in her mouth. Jax will attempt to grab the other end to tug but you can see she is very nervous about it. She has no idea how to tug with another dog. But I think in time, Chaos will show her that it's ok and she isn't going to get attacked if she plays. She's still nervous about coming to me if I'm petting Chaos but she's starting to lose that. It's really nice to see her come out of her shell and grow. :wub:

Since the ex-owner never showed up to sign over ownership or drop off the rabies tag like she said she would. Chaos will be going to the vet tomorrow morning for a full work up with bloodwork. My sympathy for this chick is in the negative. The one positive is her teeth are in good shape and eating RAW the last three weeks as really cleaned them up. Now let's hope her BW doesn't show anything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lyme +

  

Chem10 was good. Teeth are good. Otherwise healthy. He also thought she was 5 years old.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, now I am getting angry at that woman --why would she tell you the dog was older?
Is the dog on antibiotics for the Lyme's? I just read up on it and the joint inflammation/ kidney problem possibility are troubling.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Okay, now I am getting angry at that woman --why would she tell you the dog was older?
> Is the dog on antibiotics for the Lyme's? I just read up on it and the joint inflammation/ kidney problem possibility are troubling.


Just because she doesn't look 10, doesn't mean she isn't. I'm already angry. She isn't returning the vet's calls to release the records either. Really cares about this dog that was missing for 2 weeks and she didn't look to hard for... The previous vets are going to see if they can give me her birthday.

Doxy. Have to go pick it up. Her kidneys are fine. Chem10 values are all good. She is a bit stiff so that might be why, or she could be 10 and she has arthritis.

These pharmacies are crooks...28 days of Doxy at (3) 100 mg per day = 84 tablets....

Kmart - $561
Walmart - $278
Rite-Aid - $51


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Just because she doesn't look 10, doesn't mean she isn't. I'm already angry. She isn't returning the vet's calls to release the records either. Really cares about this dog that was missing for 2 weeks and she didn't look to hard for... The previous vets are going to see if they can give me her birthday.
> 
> Doxy. Have to go pick it up. Her kidneys are fine. Chem10 values are all good. She is a bit stiff so that might be why, or she could be 10 and she has arthritis.
> 
> ...


There is a shortage of Doxy at least here in Nevada. The rescue had a hard time getting some of it for a decent price. One place wanted $700 for a 30 day supply.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rite Aid told me there was a back order, they now have it in and the manufacturer jacked up the price. So looks like the shortage may be over? But with that wide range of prices...I'd say they aren't the only ones that jacked the price.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry about the Lyme and that the former owner is a butt****. I'm glad that she's making progress with Sierra and is doing well with Jax, looks like she found her home


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Rite Aid told me there was a back order, they now have it in and the manufacturer jacked up the price. So looks like the shortage may be over? But with that wide range of prices...I'd say they aren't the only ones that jacked the price.


Yeah prices are all over the place... One place wanted $5. per pill. Vet for rescue called around and they got 300 for $95.00 still expensive but better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is it about Chaos? Jax lets her near her when chewing on "her" treat. But no other dogs allowed. This morning, she not only let Chaos up on the bed with us with no issue but then played with her once she got back off. She's like Jax's Momma Bear teaching her that other dogs can be good.

She must give off non threatening vibes. Sierra has chilled around her. She was sitting so close to Chaos this morning getting treats that their sides were touching.

And let me say, Jax and Chaos coming out of the bedroom this morning sounding like early morning thunder!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> What is it about Chaos? Jax lets her near her when chewing on "her" treat. But no other dogs allowed. This morning, she not only let her up on the bed with us with no issue but then played with her once she got back off. She's like Jax's Momma Bear teaching her that other dogs can be good.
> 
> She must give off non threatening vibes. Sierra has chilled around her. She was sitting so close to Chaos this morning getting treats that their sides were touching.
> 
> And let me say, Jax and Chaos coming out of the bedroom this morning sounding like early morning thunder!


Aw that is just awesome! Sometimes the right dogs just find you at the right time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I lift my ears like a Shepherd...will you give me a bite?









You found me









While you're here....rub my belly


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this girl, she really seems to have a kind & calming spirit


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It looks and sounds like Chaos is settling in really well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Just because she doesn't look 10, doesn't mean she isn't. I'm already angry. She isn't returning the vet's calls to release the records either. Really cares about this dog that was missing for 2 weeks and she didn't look to hard for... The previous vets are going to see if they can give me her birthday.
> 
> Doxy. Have to go pick it up. Her kidneys are fine. Chem10 values are all good. She is a bit stiff so that might be why, or she could be 10 and she has arthritis.
> 
> ...


Michelle, My pup is on doxy. My vet said it has tripled in price. She told me to get it filled at a pharmacy. Walmart was $187.00 for 56 pills. Walmart didn't even want me to pay that. I was told to ask the vet if my pup could take something else. My vet gave me the LAST of her older order of doxy for $47.00. She will not restock it. This really stinks. I hope he won't need a refill.

As for Chaos, she is adorable. I am so glad she found you and things are going well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope I don't have to buy anymore too. I'm going to contact a holistic vet and ask about Samento and Balderol. The Townsend Letter was really interesting regarding these two herbs and Lyme's but I want to make sure the dosage and protocol is correct for her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Group Photo Fail

They were watching the 4th one walk away









Our old girls....their markings are almost identical


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I just say....this girl ran away from her owner, my butt. I had her out last night playing and she didn't get more than 10 feet away from me unless I threw her cuz and then she turned and came right back. She even tried to entice the cat to play with her. Imagine kitties surprise to have an 80# dog stare at him and then do a big play bow. Poor kitty ran.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Geez - I bought a whole bottle (pharmacy type) of doxy about 2 years ago for like 20 bucks! and gave away the bottle last year with probably 300-400 pills left in it! 

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So after a month of fighting with Chaos to get her to eat, raw...cooked...raw....cooked.... I gave up. if she won't eat all the raw or all the cooked then it's not balanced and that is just as bad as crappy dog food.

so we gave her a bowl of Canidae...it's the best I've ever seen her eat...geesh...I get the one dog on earth that won't eat raw.


----------



## jmargel (Jan 27, 2012)

Shelby, Lilly or Brooklyn


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miss Chaos's previous owner made the paper...the police briefs for neglect of the horse she was supposedly taking care of when Chaos "ran away" from her. I shudder to think how a persons life can fall apart to the point of dumping a very well cared for dog and then neglecting the horse to the point of being charged.

Sierra has not only accepted Chaos but LOVES her. She regularly cleans Chaos's ears and face. Jax does what she does with all the dogs...she ignores her. Banshee is content to just be. It's not a quiet household but it is one that has peace within the pack.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe glad to get an update about your lovely pack! 4 dogies! Wow! C:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Miss Chaos's previous owner made the paper...the police briefs for neglect of the horse she was supposedly taking care of when Chaos "ran away" from her. I shudder to think how a persons life can fall apart to the point of dumping a very well cared for dog and then neglecting the horse to the point of being charged.
> 
> Sierra has not only accepted Chaos but LOVES her. She regularly cleans Chaos's ears and face. Jax does what she does with all the dogs...she ignores her. Banshee is content to just be. It's not a quiet household but it is one that has peace within the pack.


 
That's horrible. Glad Chaos is happy and I hope the horse is put with someone that will actually care. 

Good to hear everyone is getting along. I'm still laughing at the image of Chaos play bowing the cat. Shasta does that constantly with our cats. Depending on the cat, they either look at her like she's a lunatic or raise a paw and decide to run instead.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> That's horrible. Glad Chaos is happy and I hope the horse is put with someone that will actually care.


I don't think it's a matter of her not caring. I think her life fell apart and she didn't have the money or means to care for the animals. Chaos was very well groomed, her teeth are clean...this is a dog that was well taken care of and very spoiled and pampered. Leaves me wondering what happened that it all fell apart. I'm sure the local humane society has the horse now. Our humane officer is a horse person so I'm sure it's being taken care of.


----------

